# Different Kind of Key Inlay for Slab Bench



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a walnut slab that I want to use for a bench. It has two rather large cracks on each end. Rather than cut off the ends I wanted to try my hand as some sort of key inlay. I'd rather not use butterfly keys. Instead, I was thinking of some kind of curved inlay. Perhaps a "c" shape? Or an "s" curve? My question is will something like this properly stabilize the crack?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

As long as the grain of the inlay is perpendicular to the crack, well fitted, and well glued, it should stabilize the crack. I've been thinking about round inlays of progressively decreasing sizes to stabilize cracks (but the bowties are hard to beat for adding eye appeal).


----------



## Daveyav8r (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been wondering the same thing. I'm working on a project for some friends and it will require some keys, but I thought it'd be cool to place my "signature" on it with the keys.


----------

